# Pfad an bestehenden Ankerpunkt



## roggen (29. Juni 2006)

Hallo, 

Illustrator CS2: Ich habe ein Quadrat... und um draus einen 3D-Würfel zu zaubern müsste ich an die ECKEN eine paar LINIEN anfügen usw..., und erhielte danach einen Ankerpunkt aus drei Pfadenden - nur wie ?

Vielen Dank, freundliche Grüsse, André


----------



## smileyml (29. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

meines Wissens ist ein Pfad mit drei enden oder Anfängen nicht möglich. Du musst wohl einzelne Pfade dafür verwenden, was meiner Meinung nach auch kein Problem bei denem Ziel darstellen sollte.

Grüsse Marco


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. Juli 2006)

Hi,
also so wie du das willst geht das nicht. Da Vektoren immer nur aus Anfangs und Endpunkt bestehen können. Du müsstest da eben für jede Fläche ein neues rechteck erstellen und es dann durch verzerren anpassen.
Eine einfachere Lösung um ein 3 dimensionalen Würfel zu erstellen ist es den 3D-Filter von Illustrator CS2 zu verwenden. Einfach das erste Rechteck extrudieren und dann nur noch neigen bis es passt.

Gruß


----------

